# We are looking for a Dove hunting club



## Eagle Eye II (Jun 3, 2009)

A friend and I are looking for a dove hunting club atleast an hours drive from Augusta, GA.  Can anyone point us in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## zzweims (Jun 4, 2009)

We are about 1.5 hours from Augusta, just outside of Milledgeville.  25 acres of sunflower, millet, sorghum, and watermelon.  Dove membership includes unlimited dove hunting for yourself, spouse and kids under 20.  Guarenteed stand on opening day (lunch included).  2 free guests per season except opening day of first season.  Cost $250  Details on our website http://zzfarms.com


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2009)

So if I join the dove hunting club, does that mean Tammy gets to hunt too?


----------



## zzweims (Jun 4, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> So if I join the dove hunting club, does that mean Tammy gets to hunt too?



Have you made an honest woman out of her yet?


----------



## Jim P (Jun 4, 2009)

ZZ don't you mean has she made a honest man out of him yet? haha


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 5, 2009)

zzweims said:


> Have you made an honest woman out of her yet?



Well, I aint caught her lying to me, does that count?  You know, she likes you and admires what you have done.  I have gotten married for many a reason in the past, just never to save 100 bucks on a dove shoot, now that would be a story for the grand kids.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 5, 2009)

Jim P said:


> ZZ don't you mean has she made a honest man out of him yet? haha



You obviously never met Tammy


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 11, 2009)

I paid my fee for the dove hunting yesterday. I am looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys on and off the fields. The last few years it has been iffy whether I was going to have a place to shoot some birds. Well after meeting the folks and the land at ZZ Farms, I think I will be a yearly fixture there for as many years as they keep it going. I am very happy that I accidently  ran into this thread. 

 Thanks again and still remembering you WOODY


----------



## shotgun (Jun 11, 2009)

Check out Hanging Rock Plantation Millen GA
Call Robert Jenkins He might have a open left.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm in out there, I look forward to meeting you Eugene.  Aline and Nik are a hoot, I always enjoy time spent around either of them.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 11, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I paid my fee for the dove hunting yesterday. I am looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys on and off the fields. The last few years it has been iffy whether I was going to have a place to shoot some birds. Well after meeting the folks and the land at ZZ Farms, I think I will be a yearly fixture there for as many years as they keep it going. I am very happy that I accidently  ran into this thread.
> 
> Thanks again and still remembering you WOODY



Hey Eugene, we enjoyed meeting you.  We signed another guy up from Warner Robbins today.  Was that your doing?  Off line and off to China.  See ya in September!

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 12, 2009)

zzweims said:


> Hey Eugene, we enjoyed meeting you.  We signed another guy up from Warner Robbins today.  Was that your doing?  Off line and off to China.  See ya in September!
> 
> Aline
> http://zzfarms.com



Aline, are yall gonna check on the pheasant hunting while you are in China?  Find out what it looks like over there and see what I need to do to take my dog over there, the only problem is ....well, I don't want Ozzie to have an introduction, so to speak, to chop sticks.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know if I did or not. I HAVE  told a few folks how excited I am not having to worry whether or not I have a place to hunt this year. I did put your flyers up in the break rooms the same day we met. I sure hope they get you some business.


----------

